# Dosage for Alternating D/C



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Hey everyone,I am predominantly IBS-D type, but I alternate sometimes between C/D. Just wondering if there is anyone else out there who alternates, and if you have found a good dosage of Caltrate for that. It definitely works, but 3 a day worked a little TOO well for me (found that out the hard way!). Trying to find just enough to help with the D, but not so much that it causes bad C. Anyone had any luck with that? I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!Kris


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

We are all different so you need to work with a low dose to start and increase only if needed. Pay attention so if you do not have a BM when you think you should stop totally and after you have a BM then start again with a different dose.Start with the 1/2 tablet does at first one in with breakfast and one at dinner. In a day or two add the lunch time dose and then if you find that most of your problems occur at a certain time like in the morning the the dose before that time should be the largest like at dinner a full tablet if you problem is in the morning.I hope this helps.Linda


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks for the reply Linda. . .I have done the 1/2 tablet with breakfast and 1/2 with dinner for a couple days now. . .seems to be going OK, but I'll wait a few days to be sure. Thanks again!Kris


----------

